# Greenwood SC Results...congrats Willy T!



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/events_f ... sults.aspx


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

7th Annual South Carolina Festival of Discovery
July 13-14, 2007
BBQ/Hash Cookoff Overall Rankings



*Grand Champion

Florida Skin and Bones - Clearwater, FL*


Reserve Grand Champion

Tarheel Smokers - Hertford, NC

South Carolina State Champion 

Willy T's Barbeque - Gaffney, SC

Best of Greenwood - Gerald Ledbetter Trophy

Divine Smoke - Greenwood, SC



Overall Top Ten

1.  Florida Skin and Bones - 650.2856   6.  Smoke Shack BBQ - 630.2856 
2.  Tarheel Smokers - 648.5714           7.  Q-WE-DO - 629.7140 
3.  Willy T's Barbeque - 646.2858         8.  Pig Me Cooking Team - 629.1426 
4.  BlinDog's Outlaw BBQ - 634.8570     9.  Sue E. Pig - 628.5714 
5.  Checkered Pig - 633.7138               10.  Kick Back Cove - 626.8570


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow!

Congratulations to the teams!!!

Great results.


----------

